# Could not access internet



## zazxxx (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to FreeBSD, I had FreeBSD 6.3 was run so long now. Few day ago, I got problem with internet access. Here sample:
*Internet ----> Modem ----> Firewall ----> Freebsd*

Modem to FW network: 10.10.10.0/30
FW to FreeBSD: 192.168.120.0/24

My rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Jan 20 01:04:32 2009
# added by xorg-libraries port
linux_enable="YES"
local_startup="/usr/local/etc/rc.d"
sshd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri Apr 17 12:30:12 2009
ifconfig_sk0="inet 192.168.120.93  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.120.254"
hostname="myngle_3.hcm.ndex.net"
gateway_enable="NO"
webmin_enable="YES"
```

And my Route table

```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.120.254    UGS         0     3092    sk0
127.0.0.1          127.0.0.1          UH          0     1717    lo0
192.168.120        link#1             UC          0        0    sk0
192.168.120.93     00:16:e6:67:68:98  UHLW        1      329    lo0
192.168.120.254    00:90:27:98:c9:dc  UHLW        2     1455    sk0   1200
192.168.120.255    ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1       55    sk0
```

Now is problem.
I could ping local and modem but I could not ping to outside. When using `tracetroute` outside, it stuck to FW. 

```
traceroute to 208.67.222.222 (208.67.222.222), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.120.254 (192.168.120.254)  0.414 ms  0.327 ms  0.185 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
```
But when I used it to 10.10.10.1 then it worked.

I'm really confused. Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

How is the firewall connected to the modem?

If you're still on 6.3 upgrade. FreeBSD 6.3 went End-of-Life well over three years ago.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2013)

Seems like an issue with the modem to me since it manages to respond to the signal from traceroute.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

The modem probably needs a static route so it knows 192.168.120.0/24 is behind the firewall.


----------



## zazxxx (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi SirDice, 

Already talked to my supervisor, this version was unable to update because it was same version with customer requirement 
Also static route was made from beginning.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I suggest trying harder. FreeBSD 6.3 simply isn't supported anymore. And that also means there haven't been any security updates since. Leaving a machine like that is a serious business risk.


----------



## zazxxx (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi SirDice,

Problem solved, I've simply change hostname then it worked. Strange issue.


----------

